# Chickens in High Heat



## Keith

Last Summer was record breaking, I suspect this Summer is going to be another near one.

For those who live in high heat areas, 15+ straight days of 100+, do you do anything special for the flock to keep them cool?


----------



## Sundancers

When the temps get to 90 or above here we check water three times a day, also adding shade to the run is helpful. We found the camo netting from the army surplus store made a big difference.


----------



## jjwilson72000

We like to keep ours in their coop/run for the most part, when they are free ranging they tend to lay eggs in places that cannot be found.

When it is very hot though we let them out to free range all day. They pretty much dissapear into the deepest recesses of vegetation they can get into, We have one very large bush most of them will hang out in, I slide a water pan into it and leave them alone. Never lost a chicken from heat or cold. They figure out the best way to take care of themselves.


----------



## JackAubrey

We live in a heavily forested area, so shade is not a problem. I just make sure plenty of fresh , clean water is available for them. JA


----------



## Beeorganic

Edited to delete


----------



## SunnySideUpCoops

*Chickens In Florida Heat*

We live in Florida so it can get pretty hot here. So we have come up with a few solutions to temperature changes.

When our chickens roam around the yard in the summer we always have a kiddy pool or sprinkler available for the chickens to drink from as well as from their water in their coop.

Sometimes we will TREAT our chickens to a cold or frozen treat, such as frozen Peas, or a big slice of cold watermelon. 
We have even made Chicken Popsickles (picture below) made just for them in our ice cube tray, (mint or basil leaves with peas, or fruit inside with water frozen until needed.

We share lots of ideas on our FB page, feel free to stop by.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sunny-Side-Up-Coops/234738163293821


----------



## SunnySideUpCoops

We let ours roam too and when we started finding eggs about the yard we decided to put a egg laying box in the backyard. We check it once a day and have found the chickens LOVE it, because there are always lots of eggs inside!


----------



## Jason

We let ours roam, too. We make sure they have clean, cool water available at all times. We have 2 of those galvanized waterers and they are both in the shade all the time. They're actually in the coop, which we leave open (door propped open) for the chickens to come and go as they please through the day.


----------



## Keith

I was contacted by Chicken Fountain and have one in route now, will post a review/tutorial on once I get it later this week.

http://www.chickenfountain.com/Our_Product.html


----------



## Apyl

I'm in Wisconsin so we dont have alot of high heat days but we do get to the 90's now and then. My flock free ranges from about 6:30am-ish to 9:30pm-ish, we have lots of trees and brush for them to go under, they go under the front proch, trampoline, and our trucks. I also have ducks so we have 3 pools filled every morning with fresh water for the flock to drink and swim in. The chickens just drink from the pools like the ducks, they'r just kiddie pools so its the right height for the chickens to reach their heads over and get a drink.


----------



## Sam

Always hot here.
Make sure they have plenty of water, a lighter diet (We throw some hay in for them to work over) and excellent ventilation.


----------



## atuzik

In addition to giving our ladies cold treats, such as watermelon, I also provide them with ice cold water. I fill up their water containers with ice, which will keep the water chilly for a while, and I freeze tuperware containers over night and place them in the run the following morning, where they'll slowly melt throughout the day. I also just installed a fan in the coop to keep the air circulating on those hot, muggy nights.


----------



## SunnySideUpCoops

*@ Keith*

I'd like to hear how the fountain worked out for you.
I've seen it online and I'm curious in a review.

Thanks, 
 Kristen
Chick-In Girl


----------



## SunnySideUpCoops

I'd like to hear how the chicken water fountain worked out for you.
I've seen it online and I'm curious in a review.









Thanks, 







 Kristen
Chick-In Girl


----------



## Keith

I will have it on Saturday which is perfect because I think my tractor coop will be pretty much ready by then.


----------



## Jean

Keith said:


> Last Summer was record breaking, I suspect this Summer is going to be another near one.
> 
> For those who live in high heat areas, 15+ straight days of 100+, do you do anything special for the flock to keep them cool?


 Water fresh and always in the shade. Shade for birds, I have a fan in coop to move the air around. Don't disturb them more than you have to. A nice big cold watermellon about once a week with some fresh green leafy salad would be nice also.


----------



## viejachula1

Nice cold watermelon sounds great! I think I will do that! It was 106 degrees last weeks in Dallas...


----------



## Janey

*coping with the extreme heat*



Keith said:


> Last Summer was record breaking, I suspect this Summer is going to be another near one.
> 
> For those who live in high heat areas, 15+ straight days of 100+, do you do anything special for the flock to keep them cool?


I put big plant drip trays full of ice water out for them and have them under a big shade tree this makes our 3 wee girls very happy


----------



## thechickensofcrazyacres

Is that why my chickens are panting (or look like they are)? We have had really high heat for our location..I give them ice water but they still do the panting..Just wondering if it's normal


----------



## viejachula1

Chickens pant to expel heat from their bodies. But you can mist the air around them eriodically. Or keep using the fan.


----------



## viejachula1

I have noticed that my birds aren't so concerned with scavenging for bugs with this heat in Dallas, and their eggs are showing the stress.


----------



## Janey

*heat and chickens*

I put a mister in the area they are in and they love going to it to get cool. It is one of those u use for your patio


----------



## Beckie

SunnySideUpCoops said:


> We live in Florida so it can get pretty hot here. So we have come up with a few solutions to temperature changes.
> 
> When our chickens roam around the yard in the summer we always have a kiddy pool or sprinkler available for the chickens to drink from as well as from their water in their coop.
> 
> Sometimes we will TREAT our chickens to a cold or frozen treat, such as frozen Peas, or a big slice of cold watermelon.
> We have even made Chicken Popsickles (picture below) made just for them in our ice cube tray, (mint or basil leaves with peas, or fruit inside with water frozen until needed.
> 
> We share lots of ideas on our FB page, feel free to stop by.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sunny-Side-Up-Coops/234738163293821


I just went and "liked" your FB page, thank you for posting it! I also love the chicken popsicle idea, I know my girls would love it!


----------



## Beckie

Sundancers said:


> When the temps get to 90 or above here we check water three times a day, also adding shade to the run is helpful. We found the camo netting from the army surplus store made a big difference.


What a great idea, I never thought of the camo netting before! We're getting ready to build a bigger run for our girls and the camo netting will be the perfect addition for them!


----------



## Lady_Alia

We've had record breaking heat here in Indiana too! To keep my girls cool I put a fan in the house. Also I mist them and the ground down frequently and change out their water often. Along with cool treats like watermelon and partially frozen tomatoes, I freeze pop bottles and put them in their waterers. They melt slowly and cool their water down even more! I'm also thinking about putting insulation around the body of the waterers to help hold in the cold.


----------



## castillofa

This is our second year at raising poultry. Last year was a disaster due to a multitude or rookie mistakes in physical security, which resulted in total losses of our flock. This year we have been able to keep out our chicken loving pooch and then the heat set in. I set up an inexpensive box fan to circulate the air in the coop and a tarp to provide outside shade. I purchase a mister that runs in a separate section so that the shaded area stays dry to prevent dampness and disease. The girls and the roo, along with the guineas and ducks, seem to like it just fine. I would suggest that the door or opening be checked to ensure that it does not close accidentally and lock any other in. Keep plenty of water and use electrolytes. That will keep them hydrated.


----------



## dbbd1

I like the chicken popsicle idea too. And the camo netting.


----------



## dbbd1

Keith said:


> I was contacted by Chicken Fountain and have one in route now, will post a review/tutorial on once I get it later this week.
> 
> http://www.chickenfountain.com/Our_Product.html


Seems a bit pricey for what it is. How is it working for you though?


----------



## Janey

*chickens in the heat*

I put out ice cubes to pick at the wee girls love it, and we have shade up for them ,we put up bamboo blinds to help keep the coup cool ( In the Okanagan of British Columbia Canada)


----------



## Elkie1

*A Few Ideas for keeping chickens cool....*


ice chunks in their water (The bigger the better, they won't melt as quickly)
Chickensicles, can be made with lots of different things, even your dinner left overs. Also, can use the left over water from cooking your veges.
Freeze water in Water/Soda Bottles with cap and place in coop. They will snuggle right up to them, like their own personal AC. 2 liter bottles work great and don't melt as fast. I would suggest at least 1 for every 2 chickens.
A water frozen in a storage container (the tall kind) turned upside (no lid) down in a shallow pan.
Occassional Cool treats like yogurt or watermelon.
Don't feed chicken scratch during the hot hours. The more they eat (digestion) and scratch around, the hotter they will get.


----------



## CMCLB

I recently found cheap frozen veggies & they love it. I've given them frozen melon wedges & homemade grain Popsicles. We also put in misters & have many tubs of water around the barn.


----------



## dbbd1

Hhmmm, cheap frozen veggies, great idea!


----------



## machinist

Indiana can be cold in winter so I insulated the hen house when I built it. Has 4" of styrofoam all around and in the roof. Metal roof is painted bright aluminum, so it reflects heat, too, and the coop stays pretty cool. It faces east, with the whole wall full of windows, and windows on the south end, too. That gives a lot of solar heat gain (20 degrees) in winter, and allows a lot of ventilation in summer. 

The north end has a screen door, so our hilltop breezes go right through there. The hen house allows the girls to be shaded all the time, if they choose, so we haven't had any problem with the record heat the past couple weeks. 

Well, the hens have gone on strike and haven't laid a single egg in over 2 weeks, but I don't mind. They'll start again when it cools down some. Temps have been high 90's to over 100* actual for going on 3 weeks, and high humidity the past few days. 

I give them plenty of cool water and allow them some peace to find a cool spot and relax.


----------



## Lady_Alia

machinist said:


> Indiana can be cold in winter so I insulated the hen house when I built it. Has 4" of styrofoam all around and in the roof. Metal roof is painted bright aluminum, so it reflects heat, too, and the coop stays pretty cool. It faces east, with the whole wall full of windows, and windows on the south end, too. That gives a lot of solar heat gain (20 degrees) in winter, and allows a lot of ventilation in summer.
> 
> The north end has a screen door, so our hilltop breezes go right through there. The hen house allows the girls to be shaded all the time, if they choose, so we haven't had any problem with the record heat the past couple weeks.
> 
> Well, the hens have gone on strike and haven't laid a single egg in over 2 weeks, but I don't mind. They'll start again when it cools down some. Temps have been high 90's to over 100* actual for going on 3 weeks, and high humidity the past few days.
> 
> I give them plenty of cool water and allow them some peace to find a cool spot and relax.


Where in Indiana? I'm west central.


----------



## machinist

South. Just north of Louisville in Washington County. We don't get up your way much, if you are around Crawfordsville or such, but we do make it to Dinky's Auction near Washington once a year, and usually to Elnora for the White River Valley Antique Association show. Love the flea markets! 

Dinky's has lots of small livestock at weekly actions, IIRC. Google it.


----------



## Lady_Alia

machinist said:


> South. Just north of Louisville in Washington County. We don't get up your way much, if you are around Crawfordsville or such, but we do make it to Dinky's Auction near Washington once a year, and usually to Elnora for the White River Valley Antique Association show. Love the flea markets!
> 
> Dinky's has lots of small livestock at weekly actions, IIRC. Google it.


Ok, does my profile say crawfordsville?? If not, that's just spooky! lol I'm actually 12 miles south of C'ville. Spooooooooky ;-)


----------



## viejachula1

While it was a little pricy, I went to the Army Post yesterday and bought a 9.8' x 9.8' camo netting for $38 to hang over the coolest, shadiest part of my chickens' yard. It allows the air/rain to pass thru. And its mold/rot resistant, & has UV protection, so I know it should last and it will help somewhat. I guess anything is better than nothing. 

I had my husband build a little 4'x4' lean-to with one side fully blocking the hottest sunny side and the top, with three sides open, and put the water inside this so they don't have to go out to get a drink. I have a raised dirt bed under this shaded area too, about 4'x10' x10" depth of dirt, and I hose the dirt daily, and turn the dirt every few days so they can dig for bugs. I am going to buy some worm to mix in this dirt, and that will make thing interesting, I'm sure... They have started to lay their eggs there instead of inside the coop. 

I also put freezer packs in their water to keep it cool, changing them out as they thaw out. I am saving water bottles to fill and freeze to give them something cool to lay next to, just doing all I can to keep them cool with the heat index of 108 here in Dallas. I've also made some little hiding spots in the shade where they can lay their eggs, since they are avoiding the coop except at night.


----------



## SixChicks

Here is what I do and my girls love them. Chicken Cooler pads. Also a good cure for broodiness. I set these out around 2:30pm each day that it really hot. If it is around 100 degrees they will last about 3.5 to 4 hours. It gives them a choice to cool down when they need too. Here are pictures.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/103983432/reusable-chillin-chicken-cooler-pad


----------



## Janey

*chickens not laying*

my 3 girls were 2 in March and they are off and on with their laying. I think they are getting to old but my husband says oh they will be fine when the heat is over, the girls get shade and they have a mister going and they have 2 fans going in their coup I change the water to cold 3 times a day and even put ice in their water dish so I do not think it is the heat. The girls get oyster shells and very high quality pelets and we give them vegies too,So any ideas everyone .Is it time to get new ones?????????


----------



## BrahmaMama

SixChicks said:


> Here is what I do and my girls love them. Chicken Cooler pads. Also a good cure for broodiness. I set these out around 2:30pm each day that it really hot. If it is around 100 degrees they will last about 3.5 to 4 hours. It gives them a choice to cool down when they need too. Here are pictures.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/103983432/reusable-chillin-chicken-cooler-pad


I need to make some of those. My girls like to stand around a pile of ice but it melts so fast and then they just sit in the cool mud. They don't seem to have any interest in wading pools - tried that. Are the cooler pads just reusable ice packs with cloth sewn around them?


----------



## dbbd1

Janey said:


> my 3 girls were 2 in March and they are off and on with their laying. I think they are getting to old but my husband says oh they will be fine when the heat is over, the girls get shade and they have a mister going and they have 2 fans going in their coup I change the water to cold 3 times a day and even put ice in their water dish so I do not think it is the heat. The girls get oyster shells and very high quality pelets and we give them vegies too,So any ideas everyone .Is it time to get new ones?????????


From all that I have read, yes. The first 2 years are the most productive. They will continue to lay as long as they, literally, have eggs inside, but it will diminish. But be very careful when you introduce new hens into the coop. You know, the pecking order and all.


----------



## Lady_Alia

My chickens love when I water their run. This pic was taken right after a good watering when it was 102 degrees. That cool water has gotta feel great on their feet.


----------



## MariaElena

With the extreme heat and humidity we've been experiencing here in Augusta, GA, we've adjusted their feed by limiting their scratch to days when temps are not expected to reach more than 91/93 degrees. We also fill waterers about half-way & freeze them (we have several pairs of smaller ones--more convenient), then twice a day we take the frozen ones from freezer, top off with fresh water, and exchange them for the ones outdoors. We have also begun making a home-made electrolyte to give them early in the afternoon in their waterers (1 cup water, 2 tsp. sugar, 1/8 tsp. baking soda, 1/8 tsp salt), which can be given full strength, or what we usually do is top off the waterer coming from the freezer with it. We also provide fresh, refrigerated lettuce twice daily, as well as a frozen banana (or frozen veggies) treat every afternoon. The supervised free-ranging is done after dinner once the sun has gone down some. Since they do go into the coop at night, we place frozen water bottles in the coop about 30 minutes before sundown, to cool off the area. Our girls have maintained their egg production thru all the heat.... Seems like a lot of work, but it only takes a few minutes here and there throughout the day, so it's been well worth it...


----------

